# Utility Machine?



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi All,

So I plan to do some leveling among other tasks next spring and some this fall, I.e. mulch. I don't have a large yard at all, but do not want to hand drag a drag, hand carry mulch, and use a wheelbarrow for top dressing.

My thoughts are as follow.

1- Tracked powered wheelbarrow. New about 2500.
2- Kubota or JD Diesel Lawn tractor, early 1990's, about 2500.
3- Polaris Ranger, Kubota RTX, John Deere Gator about 5-7K.

Honestly, leaning towards a mower and selling the deck to help recoup the cost. Would like less thank 1K hours. Focused on JD and Kubota, due to the Yanmar or Kubota engine.

Thanks for your input.

William


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

You just need to rent the equipment for spreading lawn topper. There are actual spreaders that will beat anything on your list.

Get a gorilla cart for mulch.

Outside of the greens maintainers on this forum, there is almost zero reason to buy specialized equipment for spreading topsoil. But if you were to do anything do what others do and use their riding mower and a drag mat.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

I found a john deer LA115 for $200. bucks on craigslist and threw away the deck. It works great for pulling everything including my gorilla cart. Fina a cheap riding tractor.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I agree that all you really need is an old running lawn tractor(Craigslist??) and a Gorilla Cart as it isn't something you will use that often and if you have the space to store it too. For the tasks you mentioned, you won't be doing them every week so there is no point investing that much money into something that may be used a few times each year.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

He guys, thanks for the great input. The reason I was considering diesel was ware(?) video on lawn leveling and that his small 4 wheeler was not strong enough.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

William said:


> He guys, thanks for the great input. The reason I was considering diesel was ware(?) video on lawn leveling and that his small 4 wheeler was not strong enough.


I think that was @wardconnor's youth 4 wheeler. Also note his drag is like 10ft wide. I pulled my drag mat easily with a small zero turn mower.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Ware said:


> William said:
> 
> 
> > He guys, thanks for the great input. The reason I was considering diesel was ware(?) video on lawn leveling and that his small 4 wheeler was not strong enough.
> ...


You're right. Sorry Ward for not giving correct kudo's.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> You just need to rent the equipment for spreading lawn topper. There are actual spreaders that will beat anything on your list.
> 
> Get a gorilla cart for mulch.
> 
> Outside of the greens maintainers on this forum, there is almost zero reason to buy specialized equipment for spreading topsoil. But if you were to do anything do what others do and use their riding mower and a drag mat.


Good info @Ecks from Tex What rental spreader would you recommend? Just anything bigger than what you spread fert with?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Nothing like a fert spreader this is a gas powered compost thrower. The best brand is called an Ecolawn. You have to search for them though.

http://www.ecolawnapplicator.com/


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Plenty of old garden tractors out there that are much stronger than a youth ATV. I have successfully pulled a 5 x 5 steel drag mat behind a Deere LT series which is nothing exceptional.

A gas powered garden tractor a few years newer than the early 90s is going to be much easier/cheaper to maintain than an old diesel unit. Lighter/easier on the turf too. Think late 90s GT/GX units.

I've contemplated my own situation as well and have considered a golf cart with a utility bed. We used them just about every hour I worked on a golf course and they are surprisingly capable, especially the gas-powered versions.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Plenty of old garden tractors out there that are much stronger than a youth ATV. I have successfully pulled a 5 x 5 steel drag mat behind a Deere LT series which is nothing exceptional.
> 
> A gas powered garden tractor a few years newer than the early 90s is going to be much easier/cheaper to maintain than an old diesel unit. Lighter/easier on the turf too. Think late 90s GT/GX units.
> 
> I've contemplated my own situation as well and have considered a golf cart with a utility bed. We used them just about every hour I worked on a golf course and they are surprisingly capable, especially the gas-powered versions.


Diesel is definitely a want not a need. Whatever I get I would like it to be liquid cooled. Started looking at 322's and 425? As well.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

William said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty of old garden tractors out there that are much stronger than a youth ATV. I have successfully pulled a 5 x 5 steel drag mat behind a Deere LT series which is nothing exceptional.
> ...


I love the 322. That Yanmar has engine is bulletproof. Until the ignition box fails, and then it will be an $$$ fix but I'd keep fixing it and running it it just because those are such great machines. Newer machines like the 425 are way better mowers but you aren't looking to mow much with it now are you? :lol:

Liquid cooled Falls into a similar category as the diesels. It's generally on the bigger, more complex equipment. And while it's great if you have acres to mow every week and will be putting on lots of hours of hot, dusty work, it's quite a bit more expensive to maintain and repair compared to an air-cooled engine. There are varying degrees of quality for air-cooled engines. The GT/GX series I mentioned previously is going to have a top shelf engine on it, sometimes from Briggs (Vanguard) and usually from Kawasaki. The GX machines actually have a few liquid cooled options but again I'd consider the cost of ownership before going with an equivalent machine with an air-cooled engine for the work that you describe.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

So I think I have decided on a LX188. 2 cylinder liquid cooled. Looks in good condition for $600.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

William said:


> So I think I have decided on a LX188. 2 cylinder liquid cooled. Looks in good condition for $600.


No problems? Those are cool old lawn tractors. Make sure the water pump works and there are no leaks coming from the bottom of the engine. If you can run the machine enough to get it fully up to temp before buying, that's a good idea.


----------

